
The Socialist YouTuber Using Cities: Skylines to Explain Politics - ingve
https://kotaku.com/the-socialist-youtuber-using-cities-skylines-to-explai-1829245653
======
bufferoverflow
Socialism goes completely against the whole idea of entrepreneurship, which
HN, I thought, is all about.

As someone who lived in a socialist sh*thole, I absolutely don't get why young
people are suddenly favoring this horrible ideology.

~~~
nabla9
Socialism is not a single thing. And "socialist" does not always mean someone
advocating government ownership as it did historically.

In fact, in the western Europe social democrats were in the 60-70's the mortal
enemies of the Marxists and communists. They competed for the same crowd but
others were more moderate and democratic. Nordic model was basically the
result of social democrats getting almost all what they wanted.

Socialism today can be as mild as mixed economy, social interventions to
promote social justice in market economy, private ownership with unions and
soke worker representation. (btw. Unions in Europe work completely differently
form how they work in US)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordic_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordic_model)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_democracy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_democracy)

